# Howdy



## Catherder (Jun 2, 2019)

Howdy all. Been lurking on the site for a bit and figured it was time to jump in. 

I volunteer with my kids’ theater club through their school in Portland OR. We work with kids in K-8th grade (hence the username). For their last production I stepped in as lead set designer/builder and found myself waaaay over my head. Then, fortunately, I found CB. I wanted to say a big thank you to this group for all the info on everything from how to properly build and leg a platform to working with kids in theater. Since my youngest is a first grader and has the acting bug pretty bad I figure I’ll be involved for a while yet. I hope I can pay it back one of these days.


----------



## DaveySimps (Jun 2, 2019)

Welcome! Thanks for taking the time to drop by and introduce yourself. It is always nice to hear how helpful CB has been.

~Dave


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jun 2, 2019)

We should have a special interest group just for parents who get sucked into doing tech theatre at their kids' schools. Welcome CATHERDER!!


----------



## RonHebbard (Jun 2, 2019)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> We should have a special interest group just for parents *who get sucked in *to doing tech theatre at their kids' schools. Welcome CATHERDER!!


 *@BillConnerFASTC* Remember you're posting on *@dvsDave* 's Control Booth forum; the more politically correct term is: Voluntold. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## Catherder (Jun 2, 2019)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> We should have a special interest group just for parents who get sucked into doing tech theatre at their kids' schools. Welcome CATHERDER!!


Or a support group


----------



## Van (Jun 3, 2019)

Welcome aboard, fellow PDXer. There are a couple few of us here. Let me know if you ever need local sourcing help.


----------



## Catherder (Jun 3, 2019)

Van said:


> Welcome aboard, fellow PDXer. There are a couple few of us here. Let me know if you ever need local sourcing help.


Thanks Van. Nice to be here. I may take you up on that one of these day.


----------



## TimMc (Jun 3, 2019)

Welcome to the Booth.

Your next job title will likely be "cat trainer" follow by "lion tamer".  Some time after that the kids will graduate high school and you'll be off *that* hook.


----------



## Catherder (Jun 3, 2019)

TimMc said:


> Welcome to the Booth.
> 
> Your next job title will likely be "cat trainer" follow by "lion tamer".  Some time after that the kids will graduate high school and you'll be off *that* hook.


Hopefully, if I don’t murder them all first  No I love working with kids. They’re the best. Thanks.


----------



## NateTheRiddler (Sep 11, 2019)

Catherder said:


> No I love working with kids. They’re the best. Thanks



Hello, is that the Stockholm Syndrome talking?
Also, welcome to CB. I herd college techs together as an assistant director of our event tech department (tiny as it may be) at my college. I can promise that they’re not much better. Particularly during weekends. XD You have my empathies. LOL


----------



## TuckerD (Sep 11, 2019)

@BillConnerFASTC That's a great idea. I wonder how it could be implemented. It doesn't quite make sense to have their own forum. Maybe special flair and a secret forum? @dvsDave


----------



## TimMc (Sep 11, 2019)

TuckerD said:


> @BillConnerFASTC That's a great idea. I wonder how it could be implemented. It doesn't quite make sense to have their own forum. Maybe special flair and a secret forum? @dvsDave



Secret handshake, decoder ring, and only meets at USITT.


----------



## Catherder (Sep 11, 2019)

TimMc said:


> Secret handshake, decoder ring, and only meets at USITT.



And covered in the blood of parent "volunteers" who supply such helpful commentary as "that's supposed to be a rose bush?" (actual quote from a parent during our production of Alice in Wonderland Jr last spring. The poor 9 year old painting it was crushed). 

I swear, the parents are 1,000x more of a pain in the ass than the kids.

And yes, @BillConnerFASTC - that was a good idea. In truth, this can be a bit intimidating for an amateur like me. I'm trying to educate myself as best as I can, and you all have been a _*great*_ help. For real. The way I see it, just because these kids go to a crappy public school with no arts program doesn't doom them to have a less than theater experience. If I can learn how to do something the right way and pass it along to them I will. But I'm also not in a position to go order a short throw projector or custom painted drops or $1,000 worth of fake foliage. Again, crappy public school that puts on two shows a year. Might be nice to have an amateur hour forum someplace, but still let us all be confident that we are getting/giving good sound advice. There's some sketchy stuff on the interwebs. My $0.02.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Sep 11, 2019)

Catherder said:


> I swear, the parents are 1,000x more of a pain in the ass than the kids.



Like the Boy Scouts (or Scouts USA now?). The Scouts will survive almost anything. Adult leaders not so much. Much more serious health risks. And probably a source of many problems as well.

Kids are amazingly resilient.


----------

